
The Story of XPilot (1997) - networked
https://web.archive.org/web/19970626144925/http://www.acm.org/crossroads/xrds3-2/xpilot.html
======
eesmith
I played it a lot in the 1990s.

Is it dead now?

www.xpilot.org hasn't been updated in 10 years, which is also when it's
Facebook page was created and last touched.

